# 1967 Quarter Panel "GTO" emblem location



## country57 (Dec 13, 2017)

I have replaced both quarter panels on my 1967 GTO. Does anyone have the measurements for proper location to drill holes to mount the metal GTO emblem? thanks


----------



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

Country57, I have the same question. Did you ever figure this out? I see there was no response here on the Forum. Would appreciate info.
Thanks,
TempestTamer


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

1967 GTO Quater panel emblem location


I have new Quarter panels on my 67, and can't find another car near me to take measurements for the location of these. Does anyone have the info I need to place these correctly so I don't have to guess? It is holding me back on my prep to paint this thing... Ed




www.gtoforum.com


----------

